# protokoll unter soap



## Anselmus (11. Mai 2005)

hi folks,

welches protokoll liegt denn unter soap? ich nehme mal an http (zeigt zumindest der tcpmonitor an) wie ode rwo kann man denn dieses protokoll ändern. hab schon die api docs durchstöbert, aber nichts gefunden...

gtx
stephan


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Mai 2005)

es gibt keine Spec dafür, unter SOAP liegt überhaupt kein Protokoll!

meistens wird eben http verwendet, die meisten Toolkits unterstützen auch nur http!


----------



## Anselmus (11. Mai 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meistens wird eben http verwendet,




meistens oder immer? und wenn nicht, was wird dann benutzt?


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Mai 2005)

keine Ahnung, ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch einen SOAP Aufruf gesehen, der NICHT über http ginge

angeblich ist auch SMTP möglich?


----------

